# Where to go from here?



## Janall (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I am a Medical Review Coordinator with an Independent Review Organization (IRO) and a CCP (Certified Coding Professional) which is equivalent to a CPC. I have 20 years experience working on the physician side and now am working in the internal appeals process applying coding expertise to appeals submitted to us by self-insured medical plans. I am also the IRO's inpatient repricing expert and have been introduced to DRG coding for specific appeals catagories. I have no certifications in these last two areas but I hold a current Certified Medical Auditing Specialist (CMAS) certificate through AAMAS.

I am looking at changing jobs but I'm a little stumped as to where to go from here. Coding jobs on the physician side don't seem interested in me nor do they pay at my current rate. I have explored jobs on the payor side but have yet to see anything that fits my skill set.

Any ideas? Is anyone else in this position?

I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## JLAMAR (Oct 4, 2012)

Good luck!!  I'd just like to get back in the coding arena!!     can't seem to find anything~~


----------



## Janall (Oct 5, 2012)

*Stay at it*

I see that so many of us can't get our foot in the door these days. I wonder if it has to do partly with physicians not realizing they need (or wanting to pay for) coding experts. In my experience no physician I have worked for has hired a CPC. I decided to get the cert without my employers urging. Once I had it they were not interested in the changes I proposed based on what I had learned and eventually we parted ways. But really they missed a great opportunity of having a coder on staff who was already integrated. I think you will find a good position as long as you keep pounding the pavement.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 5, 2012)

One thing I know for sure is that most larger healthcare systems value coders. They can't afford the fines (or publicity) of large volumes of poorly coded claims.  The hospital I work for bends over backwards to make sure our coders are happy, because they know that our vigilence keeps them from making big mistakes.  You're less likely to find CPCs in small or single provider groups or in rural areas, because they tend to be able to secure higher-paying positions elsewhere.  What I'm seeing more and more of, are coder/auditors.  With EHRs, there are few opportunities for coders to sit and append ICD-9 and CPT codes (except for surgical cases) prior to claim drop.  That's all being done automatically now.  The role of coder/auditors is to monitor the performance of the provider as he uses the EHR, and to work as a systems analyst to make sure the EHR is compliant.


----------



## bndloz123 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Foot in door*

I completed my CPC exam last month but I can't get any job (even an extership) to get the experience employers are looking for.  Argh!


----------



## Janall (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Pam. That gives me a direction to go in which is what I need!


----------



## Janall (Oct 9, 2012)

Dear "Foot" -  I have always done better when I look at it as a process of finding where I fit the best. Sometimes it's in an unlikely place. You will find where you belong. Keep putting yourself out there and telling everyone you meet that you're looking!


----------

